# Sold the skiff..... Got a Cayo!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, as the title says, I sold the Copperhead and picked up a Cayo 122 for the meanwhile until I get another skiff. 

I'm planning on hooking this up a little bit. 

Plans:
Yeti Roadie with SeaDek
Carbon Marine stripping bucket
Carbon Marine push pole
William Joseph gear
some kind of ipod speaker
maybe a tacklewebs

Thinking about some kind of back rest, not sure if I want to go Carbon or aluminum.











I'm heading to Bass Pro now to pick up a few things. I will post more when I get back!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice. Need more photos.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I want one of those SOOOOOO bad. 
More pics please.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just picked up a Yeti Roadie, now I have to find straps for it. Kind of don't want to spend the $50 on the Yeti brand straps, just because they say Yeti on the side. 










Carbon paddle, 


The guys over at William Joseph hooked me up! 

Got a full care package in today with a bunch of stuff, it's time to figure out what I'm going to need on a regular basis. 

I guess the fun part is figuring out how to rig it. I'm sure each trip I'll figure something else out on how to improve it.

I hope to get out for the first time on Saturday to try and get on some fish.


Ordering a GoPro Hero 3+ Black also to mount on the front, and I'll use my Hero 2 on a head strap or yeti mount.


Here's a walk through of it from the shop.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

DUDE!
YOU SOLD THE SIGNATURE COPERHEAD????????

So what are you eyeballing now?
By the way, nice cayo!

You gonna try using a Bluetooth speaker?
I just picked up a cheap 808 Bluetooth speaker for after hours at work. Sounds good to me. I wonder if there are any water resistance Bluetooth speakers?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There is a bluetooth waterproof speaker, trying to figure if I want to go that fancy, or just a simple "hamburger" style speaker that costs under $10 just to set up whenever I feel like listening to music while paddling.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

"Until I get another skiff"..
Come on... Spill the beans.


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 2, 2013)

Cayo link?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I got some stuff today, trying to rig it out as I plan on fishing tomorrow.

I need some sort of push pole holster.


Here's my first attempt at pushpole and paddle holder. Works pretty good right now, but if one touches the rubber, it comes loose. 

I'm not going to be there touching the rubber, but who knows in a fishing scenario. A bonefish slaps it, comes loose, everything falls in the drink.

Another option is wood blocks and velcro. 




























Here's a link to Cayo's facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/CayoSupBoatworks


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2014)

Can you fish two?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It only fishes one person. 

Got it ready for tomorrow's first run. 









Went with a bucket for now until I can figure out. Good height to get the one from CM. 
got it bungeed in place, and camera case bungeed to the yeti.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Was it an even swap? Hope u got a little extra!

Signature copperhead?  Who said that?
J/k...but not really. 

Best of luck buddy. 

Need a care package. I'm jones ing


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've taken it out twice now. Adjusted some things after the first trip to a more comfortable setup. I'm loving this, now.

First trip out, I had some shots at a bunch of bonefish and permit, but couldn't get one to fully commit. On the second trip, I started off the morning early catching a ocean tarpon on the 9wt to break it in. I got it to my hands, but struggled to get a good enough grip of it to have my buddy come over to take a photo. It broke loose from my death grip before one last jump to pop my tippet. Had some more shots at bonefish to no avail. I will get a bone on it soon enough!

Here are a few more shots.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

looking good eric, and the cayo is not bad either.  :-*


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

This looks like an awesome way to fish the flats near shore! Have you been messin' with those BB reds yet?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

let me know when you're going again. I'll grab my yak.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

is your stripping bucket simply sitting not he sea deck or is it anchored? what is the total rig weight? and next time out with a friend could you get a stability shot standing to one side at the comfort zone of tip.. interested to see the stability..


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Couldn't help but post. I just got back from the shop I was looking at the BOTEs in a 12' HD nose. I really like the idea of SUP fishing but have never done it. I'm not interested in long paddles but just the fishing aspect of a SUP. Is it fun? Worth while? I know you just started but is it something you think you'll enjoy for a long time or just something you planned on doing while your waiting for the right HB to come along? 

Just curious why the Cayo and not another brand? Or the 122 vs the 138? I like the Cayo boards but I haven't been able to find much info other than their Facebook page or website (not much info). Any advice you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

nice ride. those tarpon scales are sick.

I can answer some of the other questions. I have been fishing off of mine for a little over a year now. I have the gen1 and his is the newer gen2 which is really sweet.

Stability: That depends on you. To me these are incredibly stable. These are 34 inches wide which is quite wide. I have race boards that are 26 inches wide and am now used to those which a lot of people find way to tippy. So going back on to my fishing board it is like a barge. Boat wakes or weird current rips can throw you for a wiggle here and there. If you are not sure about your own stability, go rent a paddleboard somewhere and spend a few hours on it. If you are tippy to start with, you should improve over time as your core gets used to dealing with the board. JB who is the owner at Cayo will demo one for you if you interested. The cayo will be quite a bit more stable than just about anything you rent.

Is it fun or worth while?? That will be for you to decide. I love mine and will continue to fish off of it. I have paddled 6-7 miles in local fishing trips while standing on it for hours at a time. I have fished the no motor lakes in Flamingo which is great. I just put it on the panga and ferry it to where ever I want to fish. I have a few reports on it if you look back over the fishing reports section for the past year. I over hear a lot of people when they see me on it saying it looks like too much work. If that is you, then this is not for you. It is dead quite and you get right up on fish without them knowing you are there. The few tarpon I have hooked on it, I could have hooked with a cane pole. That is how close they were when I would cast at them.

Why cayo and not another brand. I am not a fan of the Bote boards. The only board that they have that is worth anything is the Ahab and that thing is 2500 bucks and is not customizable. All there other boards are pretty much just surfboards. That wide flat longboard nose will scare fish away from a hundred yards if you are moving into any kind of chop. I have seen it trying to fish off some of my other boards before I bought my Cayo. Most of the Bote boards have that nose. they have another model that has a hybrid type nose that will still make noise. Also most of those boards are narrower which means they will not be as stable. The Cayo's nose is dead quite going through the water even in some of the worst chop. I have fished it in flat water and in chop as big as a foot. The only time that nose makes noise is when you spin it hard into chop. But that is hard turn which you learn not to do when you see a fish. This board makes it easy to take your time and get in position because it is so quiet. Another great thing with the Cayo's is you can customize them. get the color you want. The seadek you want. The stakeout holes or not. The tie downs where you want. These are custom. The other brand is dragonfly. These are also custom but heavier. Not as many features as the cayo but still nice boards and pricey.

He now makes 2 models that I know of. The 12'2" and the 13'8". Both are 34" wide. I don't know the weight on the 12. The 138 I think is around 35 lbs. My gen1 is like 48lbs. I think he said he was able to knock off about 15 or 20 lbs with the gen2's. Of course the more you put on it the more it is gonna weigh. I fish mine light even if I don't fish it off my panga.

If you have any more questions let me know.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I prefer my big fat Flats Boat to a paddle board. Just like I like 4 wheels to a motor cycle. Still it's a cool looking board


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Bevis I think I will be fine with the stability I have never had a problem standing in a canoe and I think these boards will be more stable. I was looking at the SUP as an alternative to skiff fishing once in a while and something to do with my GF. (I have to buy two boards) I think I will take a look at the Cayo for the size, I am 6'5" about 230 so I think I need a little bigger board. I don't understand the to much work comment then again I don't get why some people use a trolling motor over a Push Pole when its applicable. How was fighting a tarpon on the SUP did you get taken for a ride? I get towed in my dolphin SS once in while, I would think a big fish could almost plane the board.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Catching the poon was fun. A bit sketchy, as we had just spotted a big bull shark before the poons rolled up, I was a bit sketched out about bringing it sup-side with a shark around, but wasn't an issue. 

As for stability, it's very stable. But, one cannot stand on one edge, it will want to juke you over once water comes over the toe rail. If you fish in a canoe, you should be fine. I am used to fishing in canoe's and gheenoe's, so I feel comfortable. My buddy was side by side in his hybrid "sup-yak" that is more stable, but way heavier. We carried my board, with yeti loaded and all the gear to the truck with ease. Then we carried his alone with nothing in it at all, and it was at least twice as heavy. 

This board weighs nothing. My girlfriend carries it with ease. I'm guessing it's under 30lbs.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I've seen a few of these but I can't seem to locate any dealers? How does one go about ordering one?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

There are no dealers. Contact him directly. The link is on the first page.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

So spill the beans....Is it a Shadowcast with no tunnel. or a Cayenne? Has to be one of them...Inquiring minds and all that


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

> So spill the beans....Is it a Shadowcast with no tunnel. or a Cayenne? Has to be one of them...Inquiring minds and all that


X2.. Fess up.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

It cast's a 17' shadow of no tunnel.[/quote]

Resist the dark side you must!


----------

